# Attention all fursuit builders!!



## da-fox (Jun 5, 2008)

Okay... I wanna know: Who can do a fursuit head for me, and how much approximatively it will cost only for the head.
I wanna a head with 3D eyes (follow me eyes) or maybe toony eyes (not totally sure) and a moving jaw!
Here is a reference for the head:
http://db.fursuit.org/img/suits/744/Da-Fox4724.jpg
http://db.fursuit.org/img/suits/744/Da-Fox4725.jpg
http://db.fursuit.org/img/suits/744/Da-Fox4727.jpg

Thanks to everyone!
=^.^=

*Da-Fox*


----------



## CombatRaccoon (Jun 5, 2008)

I would, but you can probably find a lot better professional fursuit-makers on the web who would make it for you. 
Then again, it WOULD give me something productive to do before going to Govie's school on the 29th... and that being the case, it would ensure your head is done in time for Anthrocon ;P

I dunno. If you are interested in commissioning me, give me a pm. since it's be my first real comission I wouldn't charge you much. Maybe something around the $150-200 range? I dunno... I'll see how it compares to other fursuit-builder and lower it a lot. I'm in high school and I don't need money all that bad. 

I can send you more pictures of my raccoon mask, and another one I'm working on with a friend if you'd like. I can do a movable jaw, and 3-d eyes are the only ones I know how to do >.<


----------



## Beastcub (Jun 5, 2008)

a head with follow effect eyes and moving jaw from me would be $350 (a wig for the hair though would cost extra, if i use green fur though it does not cost extra) 

and i could have it done in under a week and shipped to you within a month (i like to hold onto my work and enjoy if for a little while before sending it if possible)
and i have white black and gray in stock so i could start today if you have paypal. i even have a pair of green eyes already made left over from a commission some one had to back out of that i could use if you don't mind round pupils (they even glow in the dark)

here is my latest piece w/follow effect eyes 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





and here is my webiste so you can see more of my stuff http://www.beastcub.com/index.htm


----------



## da-fox (Jun 5, 2008)

Beastcub said:


> a head with follow effect eyes and moving jaw from me would be $350 (a wig for the hair though would cost extra, if i use green fur though it does not cost extra)
> 
> and i could have it done in under a week and shipped to you within a month (i like to hold onto my work and enjoy if for a little while before sending it if possible)
> and i have white black and gray in stock so i could start today if you have paypal. i even have a pair of green eyes already made left over from a commission some one had to back out of that i could use if you don't mind round pupils (they even glow in the dark)
> ...



Hummm.... ok.. let me think about that to see with other people.


----------



## koutoni (Jun 6, 2008)

Beastcub said:


> a head with follow effect eyes and moving jaw from me would be $350 (a wig for the hair though would cost extra, if i use green fur though it does not cost extra)
> 
> and i could have it done in under a week and shipped to you within a month (i like to hold onto my work and enjoy if for a little while before sending it if possible)
> and i have white black and gray in stock so i could start today if you have paypal. i even have a pair of green eyes already made left over from a commission some one had to back out of that i could use if you don't mind round pupils (they even glow in the dark)
> ...



that's a really gorgeous head!  what're "follow me" eyes, or rather how do they work?  *curious*


----------



## da-fox (Jun 6, 2008)

koutoni said:


> that's a really gorgeous head!  what're "follow me" eyes, or rather how do they work?  *curious*


Its really easy... its just an illusion. The eyes are into the head and do a some of 3D form... when you move the head, the pupils are hidden, so you have the impression they move.
Btw, sorry for my bad english... hehe
Here is an esample of how it works: http://matrices.net/diagrams.asp


----------



## Foxie299 (Jun 7, 2008)

I don't have anything useful to add on the subject of fursuits (I'm sorry), I just wanted to say I liked the references.  You know, _liked_ 

... sorry, I'm working overtime and the only things to eat are mini-muffins and Pringles.  Junk food, coffee, a computer and a restless urge to just be somewhere else don't mix well ...


----------



## da-fox (Jun 7, 2008)

Foxie299 said:


> I don't have anything useful to add on the subject of fursuits (I'm sorry), I just wanted to say I liked the references.  You know, _liked_
> 
> ... sorry, I'm working overtime and the only things to eat are mini-muffins and Pringles.  Junk food, coffee, a computer and a restless urge to just be somewhere else don't mix well ...



hehehe... thanks  Well.. you can add me on SL if you play sometimes...
SL name: danrap Vita
=^.^=

*Da-Fox*


----------



## Foxie299 (Jun 7, 2008)

Second Life?  If I ever get to grips with the damned thing, I'll look you up!


----------



## nikmustang (Jun 8, 2008)

I'm offering fursuit heads at $150 currently, depending on the design. Your seems rather simple, its just the hair that would be the most trouble, but I did something similar on my own suit. I even have extra grey fur too and nothing to do with it! 

You can find me at my FA account wildmustang, or email me at rockonwithitxd@yahoo.com if interested. I have other photo examples of my work that is not in my gallery.


----------

